# Anyone in Indianapolis?



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

I have signed up and just waiting for background check to be completed. 
Please tell me if it is worth driving here for Flex. 
Are the only pickup locations in Plainfield?


----------



## pdaddy (Jun 5, 2017)

I just got approved and have searched everywhere to find out where the pick up location is. 
Anyone else here who can give me advice for working in Indy?
Thanks.


----------

